
Talent shortage in quantum computing - mathgenius
http://news.mit.edu/2019/mit-william-oliver-qanda-talent-shortage-quantum-computing-0123
======
daly
I interviewed with DWave as they were looking for someone with deep common
lisp roots (aka me). Apparently I didn't make the cut. I am not a particle
physics major (I'm math and cs) but I've been reading deeply on the subject
for many years. I ran experiments on IBM's quantum playground
([http://www.quantumplayground.net/#/home](http://www.quantumplayground.net/#/home))

I'm not sure what could be required to qualify as "talent" in quantum
computing. I suppose, like everything else in computer science these days, you
need at least 10 years of "quantum computing experience" on your resume :-)

I suppose they could put all the resumes into a quantum computer and use
Grover's algorithm to find the top talent. The job description is probably for
a "Super Position" :-)

